# Request: Trance, Electronic, Techno



## Grimm Hund (Nov 20, 2017)

I am having a bit of a hard time getting through the holidays. Would anyone have any suggestions of music like this? Are there any artists looking to make something?

I am familiar with Daft Punk, Nightcore, Pentatonix.

I just need music to listen to while drowning out Christmas music and trying to relax from the little things that seem to get to me.


----------



## Scales42 (Nov 20, 2017)

But what about Christmas?!  

nah, just kidding, I know how you feel.

Have a look at this:


----------



## Grimm Hund (Nov 20, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------

